# Android as handsfree/headset



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been looking for a way to use the tablet (android) in my car as a handsfree/headset device, this way I can have my mobile (android) receive the call but the audio is routed from the phone to the tablet.

Is there a way to do this?


----------

